# Erinnerung: 3DMark Vantage KEIN PHYSX!



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Da ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt Ergebnisse mit PhysX entfernen musste noch einmal die Erinnerung:

Bei 3DMarkVantage ist es *nicht* *gestattet Nvidia PhysX zu aktivieren *da sonst die CPU Score auf einem, unfairen, hohen Level ist.

HWBot.org 3DMarkVantage Regeln

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

Ist das überhaupt wo erlaubt?


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Ja bei allen anderen Benchmarks, weil es dort keine Vorteile bringt


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

Komisch,... manche Leute zeigen sogar bei 3DMarks an, dass es deaktiviert ist. Und ich deaktiviere es deshalb auch sofort immer.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Es ist bei den anderen Benchmarks nicht ausdrücklich verboten aber ich würde es einfach immer deaktivieren.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

RULES:
_
What do we consider as illegal tweaks (instant block):
*- PhysX enabled drivers*
- Mipmap
- Any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures
rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking (for instance wireframe hacks)
- Using a program to launch your benchmark; benchmarks must always be launched using the shortcuts found in the installation directory
- Software based ramdrives_


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Auf welchen Benchmark beziehen sich die Regeln?


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

Das sind die General Rules.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Okay... Ich habe es mal getestet aber hatte bei den anderen Benchmarks keinen Leistungszuwachs. Von dem her dachte ich, dass es egal ist.


----------



## DonBes (1. Juni 2009)

find ich doof,ist ein feature meiner graka für die ich viel bezahlt hab,warum darf sie ihre prächtige kraft nicht entfalten?!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (1. Juni 2009)

Weil es unfair für die ist, die ATI/AMD Karten haben, da diese kein Nvidia Physix unterstützen.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

Naja, so kann man es nicht ganz sehen. Es ist ja auch für AMD-User unfair, dass die meisten Benchmarks Intel-optimiert sind. 
Siehe SuperFIB: keine Optimierung, AMD schneller! 

Mal ganz im ernst:
Wenn Du bei HWbot irgendwo ne Chance haben willst, musst du einen Intel verwenden... auch wenn so sture Hunde wie ich das niemals tun werden.
Und echte Overclocker nehmen halt das, was gerade am Besten ist.
Und wenn nun mal Nvidia besser ist, ist es eben so. 
Ich will nicht wissen wieviel Leute PhysX aktiviert haben, obwohl es verboten ist.
Obendrein gibt es ja sowieso keine Punkte für PCMark Vantage.


----------



## crooper (1. Juni 2009)

Ich denke das Physix für den Vantage verboten ist, da die Physik Berechnung damit von der CPU zur GPU verlagert wird und somit die GPU diese Aufgabe dann erledigt. Da dies aber bei den Test für die CPU geschieht, der die Leistung der CPU ermittelt, ist es halt nicht fair und auch nicht gerecht.

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

Finde ich nicht. Der PCMark ist ein System-Benchmark... da kommt es ohnehin auf jede Komponente an. Und ich bin ja auch nicht glücklich wenn einer mit ner SSD antritt,.... aber es ist halt so.

Ich würde nur ehrlich gesagt keine Punkte für sowas vergeben (_auf alle 3 bezogen_) .... maximal Global Points.


----------



## tobi757 (1. Juni 2009)

Also wenn die GraKa doch dieses Feature hat sollte man es auch frei nutzen dürfen, wenn ein Benchmarktest mit DirectX 10.1 rauskommen würde, dann wäre das ja wiederum auch unfair gegenüber den Nvidia-Usern ... 

Aber es gehört ja zum System und das kann doch eh keienr nachweisen ob ich PhysX verwendet habe oder nicht oder ?


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es auch komisch das man es nicht aktivieren darf, ist doch ne gute werbung von nvidia, welcher overclocker würde denn dann noch auf ati setzen?


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2009)

Beim 3DMarkVantage kann mans auf jeden Fall nachweisen da man es an dem CPU Ergebnis sieht.

Das ist ja gerade der Punkt. Man will verhindern, dass ein Benchmark nur durch Nvidia oder AMD genutzt werden kann. Gleichberechtigung ist wichtig!


----------



## tobi757 (1. Juni 2009)

Wie weise ich den nach, das ich kein PhysX aktiviert habe ?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2009)

also ob physX benutzt wurde beim *3DMark* Vantage ist leicht nachzuweisen, da der CPU-Score unverhältnismäßig hoch ist. 

@alriin   PhysX ist laut regeln nur beim *3DMark* Vantage verboten. Beim PCMark Vantage steht es nicht da.



> Wie weise ich den nach, das ich kein PhysX aktiviert habe ?


mit Hilfe der nvidia systemsteuerung. schau dir mal die Vantage screens von true monkey an  oder man erkennt es an den relativ niedrigen, passenden CPU-Score


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2009)

Neee, ich sagte ja es steht bei den General Rules!


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2009)

ist in meinen augen schwachsinn, da physix nun mal teil des sys ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber es ist egal ob es in deinen Augen keinen Sinn macht, es geht hier ja um die Regeln bei HWBot. 

Und da ist es halt Pflicht es zu deaktivieren.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es ist egal ob es in deinen Augen keinen Sinn macht, es geht hier ja um die Regeln bei HWBot.
> 
> Und da ist es halt Pflicht es zu deaktivieren.



ich hatte auch nicht vor mich bei denen zu beschweren, aber ich wollte meine meinung loswerden


----------



## MasterScorpion (10. Juli 2009)

Meno zu spät gesehen jetzt musste ich nochmal meine Karte Benchen sonst wäre ich erster geworden

lg und danke für den TIPP


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

Ich finds auch unfair.

Bei Superpi hat man als AMD User auch keine Chance gegen einen Intel, und nur weil man den x86 Befehlssatz nicht mal eben deaktivieren kann, fahren da die Intel User hohe Scores ein.

Ich glaub ich frag mal bei nVidia an, ob die die Physx Option aus dem Treiber streichen könnten Was man nicht deaktivieren kann muss man ja leider() benutzen^^


----------



## BMASTER (6. Oktober 2010)

wo kann man phisx ausmachen? habe ne ati und im ladebildschirm für die einzelnen test steht physx ageia oder so. daher denke ich es verfälscht meine Ergebnisse


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du eine Radeon-Grafikkarte verwendest, musst du dir um Physx keine Sorgen machen. Das "Problem" betrifft nur Nvidia-Nutzer.


----------



## windows (6. Oktober 2010)

DonBes schrieb:


> find ich doof,ist ein feature meiner graka für die ich viel bezahlt hab,warum darf sie ihre prächtige kraft nicht entfalten?!


Finde ich auch.


----------



## BMASTER (6. Oktober 2010)

achso, dann steht das sowieso ob es aktiv ist oder nicht


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Oktober 2010)

GPU-Physx ist exklusiv Nvidia[FONT=&quot] vorbehalten®©™[/FONT]


----------



## m4tr1z (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es auch etwas schade das die regeln so sind aber man muß sich halt daran halten.
In meinem PC ist immer eine eigenständige PhysX Karte (aus der letzten AGEIA Reihe) die meiner CPU bzw. GraKa doch einiges an Arbeit abnimmt, gerade wenn viel los ist merk man das deutlich.
Was ich mich aber frage ist ob solche Karten erlaubt sind, denn Sie sind weder in den Regeln aufgeführt noch sind diese Nvidia Nutzern vorbehalten. 
Wenn einer von euch da etwas weiß würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, bisher habe ich sie lieben raus genommen .... Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2012)

Nein, diese Karten sind auch nicht erlaubt


----------



## m4tr1z (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann war es ja gut die immer raus zu nehmen...


----------

